# Week into cycle struggling to get enough protein



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 12, 2020)

So I'm 3pins into my first cycle(500mg test c per week..pinning every third day) and I downloaded a nutrition App... after entering today's meals I have only consumed 79g of protein! Frustration! 
I had 3 eggs, 4slices of bacon and 1scoop of six star whey protein for breakfast.. 3burger patties and 3cups of brown rice for lunch... a stacked ham, bacon, pepperjack, alvacodo, spinach and tomato sandwich with soup for dinner... will eat a snack before bed.
I guess I'm asking what is the best way to consume max protein?? I'm getting full much too easy!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 12, 2020)

I. 
CAN. 
RELATE. 

you’re about to have 30 posts of dudes saying it isn’t hard. But if it’s a lifestyle change for you (like it was for me) it’s a little bit of a mind fk. 

I started planning my meals ahead and it made a big difference. Also supplementing with shakes (not the best plan, but a start). What’s the rest of your diet look like today? Carbs / fat / cals / etc

and mods - maybe move to diet forum?


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 12, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I.
> CAN.
> RELATE.
> 
> ...


So I've actually manually counted my protein today and I'm at 136grams out of the 180 I'm going for to match my body weight.. I'm not far off, guess the app I loaded is bunk or I dont know how to use it hahaha.. sorry fellas!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 12, 2020)

MyFitnessPal - Lot of Folks on here use it and it’s super helpful. Log your life in it tomorrow.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2020)

You just got back into this, it's gradual not instant.

As time goes on more and more will come but don't force start it all, let it happen.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2020)

Also you don't have to hit exact numbers.

What is more important then what you take in today is how much you take in weekly, monthly and yearly.

Hypothetically, today can be 2100 calories then next day 2700. 

Don't live and die by each meal and each day, it's going to zig zag not be linear.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 12, 2020)

Its what you are eating not how much you are eating. 

Food is easy. 3 easy ass meals. You can add protein powder to this somewhere during the day and be over 200 grams easy

Example: P-176 F- 69 C-152 a tad over 1900 calories

Breakfast: P= 68g, F-29g C=52g
3 eggs
6 oz sirloin
2 packets of instant oatmeal

Lunch-54 F-31 C-91

6oz ground beef
2cups white rice
1cup steamed broccoli 

Dinner: P-54 F-9 C-9

 8oz grilled chicken breast
1 cup steamed broccoli


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 12, 2020)

What would help more is your stats? 
Age ?
Height? 
Current weight? 
Goal of cycle? 

Also test cyp is easy. Pin twice a week, 250/pin. Mon/Thursday tues/friday Wednesday/Saturday pick one and just stick to it. 

And what ever your using to count protein is completely off. What you listed has way more than 80g of protein


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 12, 2020)

eating cleaner food will help with the appetite, if I ate like you did, id struggle with digestion and have a hard time getting enough in too. when bulking I have to rely on rice for my carbs and oils, or avocado, or peanut butter for my fats. Favorite protein sources when im having a hard time getting all my meals in are ground meats like beef and turkey. 

a couple things I also like to get more protein in, chicken bone broth, not the cheap stuff. but stuff actually made from cooking the bones, 9g protein per 8 ounces, I cook my rice with it. Greek Yogurts, pick up dannon light and fit, delicious, and 12g protein each, add in a few of those throughout the day.

bulking isn't a time where you get to et whatever and enjoy yourself, you have to learn to eat foods that digest easy so you can get more in. If I have any "dirty" or cheat meals, I save it for the last meal so I don't **** up the rest of my days eating.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 12, 2020)

It's not rocket science..........eat every 2 hrs..force feed if you have too...if you want it that bad ..you will find a way..!!


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Feb 12, 2020)

Cook 1kg of chicken breast every day and shred it. 

Add some sauce that you like, maybe some tomatoes too or anything that would add moisture to it. 

It's not that hard to eat the whole thing until the end of the day. 

Do this and you'll be eating around 300g of protein daily, which is more than enough.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Cook 1kg of chicken breast every day and shred it.
> 
> Add some sauce that you like, maybe some tomatoes too or anything that would add moisture to it.
> 
> ...



Good advice. 

I boil it, shred it and put it back into the broth with some bullion and add carrot, celery, onivon and 1 c of rice (159g carbs) or two c. 

You can also meal prep a whole weeks worth of chicken soup with rice. It’s delicious. 

Did you know boiling chicken breasts with skin on makes better tasting stock than boiling bones?


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

Your breakfast is pushing 60g of protein?????


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2020)

Moved to "Diet" sub-forum.


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

PuzzleT3st said:


> So I'm 3pins into my first cycle(500mg test c per week..pinning every third day) and I downloaded a nutrition App... after entering today's meals I have only consumed 79g of protein! Frustration!
> I had 3 eggs, 4slices of bacon and 1scoop of six star whey protein for breakfast.. 3burger patties and 3cups of brown rice for lunch... a stacked ham, bacon, pepperjack, alvacodo, spinach and tomato sandwich with soup for dinner... will eat a snack before bed.
> I guess I'm asking what is the best way to consume max protein?? I'm getting full much too easy!!



First thing, I'd like to say.  You should've had your diet together prior to your cycle.

Secondly, tomato sandwich, with soup? what!? bacon, all i see is lots of fatty pork. 

Thirdly, consuming max protein, is simple.  Lean Meat. 

You need to learn how to operate your app.  If it's myfitnesspal.  It's as simple as it gets.  You enter your portion.  Which I doubt you're doing.  3 burger patties? Was that lean ground beef, or just fatty patties? 

Biggie made a solid post, great example. See how he added measurements and weight? I prefer to weigh everything I eat.  Everything is weighted in raw form. All meats and carbs.

Diet should carter to your likings, and kept simple.  Diet is key.  It is the butter to your bread. It's the foundation to building a solid home. 

Good luck


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 12, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I.
> CAN.
> RELATE.
> 
> ...



Its not hard. Y'all made the decision to stick a needle in your ass (this has several meanings for you.....) make the decision to eat right or youre just wasting your time. You think you're gonna get jacked without protein? 60g per meal. Throw in a shake. Boom. Welcome to Gainesville.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 12, 2020)

Here's what im currently doing. You'll see its all broken down like German says.
I may try the shredded chicken thing soon. Did once before but was too dry for me.


PRE- WO
.5 cup oatmeal sugar free maple syrup
4 eggs
2 slices daves bread

calories 575
carbs 54
fat 25
protein 36
----------------------------------

WORKOUT

___________________________________________
BREAKFAST
4 eggs
kaiser roll
.5 cup cottage cheese
.25 cup pineapple

calories 600
carbs 43
fat 26
protein 42
------------------------------------------
LUNCH
Turkey 6 ounces (tuna subtract 60 calories)
daves killer bread
low fat mayo 3 tbs
protein shake green beret 1.5 scoops

calories 545
carbs 29
fat 11
protein 72
-------------------------------------------
DINNER
Chicken Breast 10 ounces
zucchini noodles, broccoli or peppers 1 cup 

total 
calories 500 
carbs 6
fat 11
protein 89
------------------------------------------------

TOTALS
calories 2220
carbs 132
fat 73
protein 239


-------------------------------------------------------
OPTION
add to dinner cottage cheese/pineapple
145 calories
12 carbs
4 fat
15 protein


----------



## jbev (Feb 12, 2020)

This could be a digestion thing. when you simotaneously reduce inflamation digestion efficiency goes way up.


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> First thing, I'd like to say.  You should've had your diet together prior to your cycle.
> 
> Secondly, tomato sandwich, with soup? what!? bacon, all i see is lots of fatty pork.
> 
> ...


I bought 20lbs of chicken breasts, rice, greek yogurt and all that but sometimes my lady cooks random AF like last night lol. On the other hand my burgers are elk meat mixed with 90%lean beef... I eat alot of wild meats as it's free therefore affordable diet.. thank you for being straight up. My diet game is shit but I'm learning..


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Its not hard. Y'all made the decision to stick a needle in your ass (this has several meanings for you.....) make the decision to eat right or youre just wasting your time. You think you're gonna get jacked without protein? 60g per meal. Throw in a shake. Boom. Welcome to Gainesville.


Haha I hear ya man, appreciate it! I'll get it together!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Its what you are eating not how much you are eating.
> 
> Food is easy. 3 easy ass meals. You can add protein powder to this somewhere during the day and be over 200 grams easy
> 
> ...





Straight30weight said:


> Its not hard. Y'all made the decision to stick a needle in your ass (this has several meanings for you.....) make the decision to eat right or youre just wasting your time. You think you're gonna get jacked without protein? 60g per meal. Throw in a shake. Boom. Welcome to Gainesville.



I'd like to book my flight to "Gainsville" ... 

Great suggestion on adding a protein shake to meals under 60 grams of protein ... I'm going to implement that one starting today ...


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Slow cookers are a meal preppers friend.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 12, 2020)

Lots of great suggestions above. One more that I use often. Get a crockpot. Delicious meats that you'll have leftovers for days after.


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

PuzzleT3st said:


> I bought 20lbs of chicken breasts, rice, greek yogurt and all that but sometimes my lady cooks random AF like last night lol. On the other hand my burgers are elk meat mixed with 90%lean beef... I eat alot of wild meats as it's free therefore affordable diet.. thank you for being straight up. My diet game is shit but I'm learning..



"My lady cooks random as fukk"

Why are you depending on her to cook? If she cant cook it right then, give her the boot!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Its not hard. Y'all made the decision to stick a needle in your ass (this has several meanings for you.....) make the decision to eat right or youre just wasting your time. You think you're gonna get jacked without protein? 60g per meal. Throw in a shake. Boom. Welcome to Gainesville.



how did I miss this
you are a poet s30


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> how did I miss this
> you are a poet s30



30 Is O.G.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I boil it, shred it and put it back into the broth with some bullion and add carrot, celery, onivon and 1 c of rice (159g carbs) or two c.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome! Going to do this tonight.  Been making "chicken strips" in the air fryer with fat free hot sauce, not sure how much more I can eat of that.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 12, 2020)

Gotta shovel it in.  My staples are shredded chicken and rice. We also have half a moose in the freezer.  It is best to eat your protein but throwing a 50g protein shake in daily post workout suits a purpose.  I look at it as part of my job to get my protein intake in.  Best to you


----------



## CanadianBro (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ll just give an example of the protein you can consume each meal pretty easily.

Breakfast 4-5 Eggs 25-30g Protein
Can add Greek Yogurt & Oats as well.

Snack # 1 Protein Shake 25-30g

Lunch Tuna Salad ( spinach / cheese ) 40-50g
or Chicken Breast etc...

Snack # 2 Almonds / Protein Shake

Dinner Your choice, could be salmon and veg / a beef casserole... This is the meal I usually have the most variance.

Night Snack ; Protein Shake 25g

It’ll be hard at first but you’ll come around to it, everyone is different and have different preferences on when they eat and how much they eat so it’s about getting in the habit. I find when I’m watching my diet it makes me 10 times hungrier and the protein consumption just comes naturally because I can’t wait to gouge down the next meal. Cheers and goodluck


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Gotta shovel it in.  My staples are shredded chicken and rice. We also have half a moose in the freezer.  It is best to eat your protein but throwing a 50g protein shake in daily post workout suits a purpose.  I look at it as part of my job to get my protein intake in.  Best to you



Doesnt you eating moose make you some sort of cannibal?


----------

